# I don't have a password



## jadewhiten

it seems there are several alternatives here, I'm trying to find the most informal one
- Nem tudom a jelszót
- Nem kell a jelszót
- Én nem a jelszóval

Can you provide me with all the different alternatives?
Thanks


----------



## Ateesh6800

(1) No, I cannot possibly provide you with all the different alternatives. There are too many different alternatives. 

(2) Please give me context. If this means "I need/want to access this website/service etc. but I don't have a password to do it", then the simplest and most informal + briefest Hungarian solution is "Nincs jelszavam." Some people might say "Nincs jelszóm", but the first is more common in everyday informal spoken language.

(3) If this is a dialogue panel in which the software informs the user that no password has been entered, the solution will be different. So, please clarify the context.


----------



## jadewhiten

Thanks Ateesh

you're right I should give a bit more of a context
To be honest I'm not sure as I have seen this on a poster @ an agency in Budapest the last time I visited the city

I remember clearly it started with "Nem" but I don't don't the rest
A colleague told me that was an informal way to say "I don't have a/the password" or "I don't need a/the password" 

I know it might be silly but I'd like to have that sentence for a tattoo with the same font I've seen on the poster

Thanks in advance for your help
Jade


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Jade and welcome to the forum,

The only expression I can think of (at least for the moment) that could begin with "nem" is *Nem kell jelszó* (= Password is not needed) but that does not mean what you seem to be asking for. 

*Nincs jelszavam* (that Ateesh suggested above) translates the message properly, however, I'm not sure whether it would be a good idea for a tattoo because it could also be interpreted as something like "I don't have a motto/slogan/a philosophy (in life)" but then it depends really on what you'd like to express. 

*Nincs jelszóm* (even if I don't like this form) may refer more clearly to a password (for computers or otherwise) but that is just a hunch.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> *Nincs jelszóm* (even if I don't like this form) may refer more clearly to a password (for computers or otherwise) but that is just a hunch.


 
Sziasztok,

Érdekes, de nekem a *jelszóm* hangzik jobban ebben az értelemben (hasonlóan mint _szegfűm_ és nem _szegfüvem_ ). Talán azért sem zavaró (számomra), mert tárgyesetben azt modjuk hogy _jelszót_ és nem _jelszavat_ (vagy nem?...) Olyan is van hogy _szók_ "szavak" helyett (bár nem tudom hogy helyes-e).


----------



## MosoMasa

I agree with francisgranada, it sounds better in the context of computers. 
Or... oops, isn't it the same as Zsanna wrote?


----------

